# *new/prototype* Fenix HL55



## kj2 (Jul 27, 2014)

Fenix showed this on the ASIA OUTDOOR TRADE SHOW 2014 in Nanjing












No specs yet.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice, hopefully this will have a reasonably floody beam. The four screws on the front look interesting; I wonder how easy it would be to transplant a neutral LED.


----------



## cullen.salisbury (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice pics thanks for the heads up of what is to come in fenix line


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## roberta (Jul 27, 2014)

Good Day, 

It sure seems like they are copying the Very Succesful Nitecore HC50.....
I used to buy Fenix flashlights, but in the last 1-2 years they seem to have ran out of original ideas. :mecry:

Best Regards,
George


----------



## Stefano (Jul 28, 2014)

Fenix answer:
"It is a new headlamp with Cree Xm-L2 T6 led and uses one 18650 battery or two CR123A batteries.

The max output is 900 lumens on Burst mode, and high mode 420 lumens,mid 165 lumens, low 55 lumens,ECO 10 lumens.

The max distance is 116 meters.

And waterproof is IPX-8."


----------



## kj2 (Jul 28, 2014)

Should be released next month


----------



## kj2 (Jul 28, 2014)

And nice to see, Fenix releases more and more NW (head)lights lately. Would be even nicer if you could choose between NW or CW.


----------



## martinaee (Jul 28, 2014)

Stefano said:


> Fenix answer:
> "It is a new headlamp with Cree Xm-L2 T6 led and uses one 18650 battery or two CR123A batteries.
> 
> The max output is 900 lumens on Burst mode, and high mode 420 lumens,mid 165 lumens, low 55 lumens,ECO 10 lumens.
> ...



LOL wut: low 55 lumens... ECO 10 lumens. Back in the day we used to call that last mode low :fail: These aren't camera sensors people. They aren't artificially boosting or lowering the max/min iso range here. Silly marketing...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 29, 2014)

What is a real fail is Fenix always neglects sub lumen modes. They can't make even one light for a flashaholic? Do they not even read the forums here to see what people actually want? I'm officially done with Fenix.


----------



## chadvone (Jul 29, 2014)

How do you turn it on ?


----------



## sadtimes (Jul 29, 2014)

Why is the trend heading towards big blocks of aluminum on your forehead? I do like the HC50, its great, but it seems we keep building bigger housings with smaller reflectors... and we have plenty of xml t6 headlamps, where are my high cri headlamps?


----------



## florinache (Jul 31, 2014)

drmalenko said:


> Why is the trend heading towards big blocks of aluminum on your forehead? I do like the HC50, its great, but it seems we keep building bigger housings with smaller reflectors... and we have plenty of xml t6 headlamps, where are my high cri headlamps?



Probably they think it's safer with lithium batteries. And a xm-l at 420lm is generating some heat.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 31, 2014)

chadvone said:


> How do you turn it on ?



from other models, electronic switch on the cap over the battery normally.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 2, 2014)

No idea... It seems like a headlamp is one of those lights the manufacturers should be conscious of making them smaller and more comfortable and less geeky for the users. Zebralight gets this, so no idea in the year 2014 why they are making big ugly designs like this instead of a streamlined cylinder that takes 1 cell. Even the 18650 cell H602/H600 aren't too cumbersome and they will run forever on those batteries with your choice of tints.



drmalenko said:


> Why is the trend heading towards big blocks of aluminum on your forehead? I do like the HC50, its great, but it seems we keep building bigger housings with smaller reflectors... and we have plenty of xml t6 headlamps, where are my high cri headlamps?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 14, 2014)

It's been released


----------



## kj75 (Aug 14, 2014)

With a 30 seconds burst mode....


----------



## radiopej (Aug 14, 2014)

Seems better than the HC50 - brighter maximum and the sustained high is brighter for longer. No red light, but I'm sure there will be filters.

I'd really love a lower low too, a real moonlight. 

For battery life, admittedly if you're not done after 150 hours, you may be in more trouble than another 250 hours of moonlight can get you out of.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 14, 2014)

radiopej said:


> Seems better than the HC50 - brighter maximum and the sustained high is brighter for longer. No red light, but I'm sure there will be filters.
> 
> I'd really love a lower low too, a real moonlight.
> 
> For battery life, admittedly if you're not done after 150 hours, you may be in more trouble than another 250 hours of moonlight can get you out of.



Don't think Fenix will offer filters for this headlamp. How would you attach it?


----------



## radiopej (Aug 14, 2014)

Rectangular thingy to go over the whole section maybe?


----------



## feifei (Aug 14, 2014)

roberta said:


> Good Day,
> 
> It sure seems like they are copying the Very Succesful Nitecore HC50.....
> I used to buy Fenix flashlights, but in the last 1-2 years they seem to have ran out of original ideas. :mecry:
> ...



This torch is different from HC50,it is easier to select output with better brightness level,I think.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 15, 2014)

THIS is interesting! Recently I wished that Fenix makes a headlamp similar to HL50 but for an 18650. And here it is.


----------



## donovanlai (Aug 20, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> THIS is interesting! Recently I wished that Fenix makes a headlamp similar to HL50 but for an 18650. And here it is.



Totally agreed, the HL55 look too "square" for me…


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 20, 2014)

HL50 is a nice headlamp. Unfortunately it has no protection from accidental activation, and is not suitable for backpacking, neither carrying in a pocket at all. I wonder if HL55 is better in this respect?


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 21, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> HL50 is a nice headlamp. Unfortunately it has no protection from accidental activation, and is not suitable for backpacking, neither carrying in a pocket at all. I wonder if HL55 is better in this respect?


The light is easily locked out by a slight counter-rotation of the battery compartment knob.

Brightnorm


----------



## petercaving (Jan 12, 2015)

hi im new to this forum id just like to say iv been waiting a headlamp that can run on one [18650] and all be selfcontaind on the front of a caving helmet lightweight thank petercaving


----------



## kj2 (Jan 12, 2015)

petercaving said:


> hi im new to this forum id just like to say iv been waiting a headlamp that can run on one [18650] and all be selfcontaind on the front of a caving helmet lightweight thank petercaving



Well, this could be the light for you. But you could also check out headlamps from Zebralight or ArmyTek.


----------



## brorip (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone know what the wide angle flood would be on this light? I can't find any specs on their website. Trying to compare it to the Armytek Wizard V2 XM-L2, primarily for a caving flood that's waterproof.

I definitely dislike the burst mode is limited to 30 seconds. The Armytek Wizard burst modes lasts just over an hour until the battery dies. Unit heats up to 170 degrees, but I still like the option.


----------

